# May I Brag? Submitted My 79th TUG Review.



## Conan

We've been timesharing since 2003. All our timeshare properties, apart from New York and Boston, we bought for their exchange value. So in 12 years we've stayed in 82 different places.

Inspired by the My Timeshare Vacation link, I went back and caught up on all the properties I hadn't previously reviewed. 

Three are no longer in RCI and aren't available on TUG - - Hyatt Istanbul, Hyatt San Antonio, and Park 79 NYC. All the others are now done and submitted!


----------



## ace2000

Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## tschwa2

I always mean to do reviews but I always let it go, and then it seems too late or I'm too busy.  

I think I have procrastinator syndrome.  Hopefully I'll recover and at least get some done for the locations that don't have recent submissions.

Thanks to everyone who does submit reviews.


----------



## TUGBrian

and for those that wish to see all of his reviews/locations...his map is very impressive!

http://tug2.com/timeshare-vacation-history.aspx?id=Conan


----------



## silentg

Reviews are the best resource for me, I read them before I decide where to go.  I write them when I return from a resort, even if I have been there before.


----------



## travs2

Thank you for taking the time to write these reviews.  It is much appreciated!


----------



## ace2000

Conan - out of all those resorts, do you have any highlights you'd like to share?  What has been your favorite destinations?

Thanks again!  I take advantage of the TUG reviews all the time and appreciate all that help out.


----------



## rickandcindy23

We stay in so many of the same places, it seems ridiculous to review each time.  This next week we are at Saratoga Springs for the upteenth time with our kids and grandkids (could only get two 1 bedrooms).

We own at Wyndham Shearwater and stay there a lot, along with Hono Koa.  That's four weeks per year we travel but don't review.  

We have stayed at Marriott's Cypress Harbour so much, the older gentleman at the guard gate recognizes us and greets us like old friends.  He recognizes the name on the list of arrivals each time and says, "I know you both and welcome again."  I admit we stay there at least six weeks per year.  :rofl:

This next October we are trying Royal Palms and Sabal Palms.  Rick says it's a good thing to try new places.  I dunno.


----------



## Conan

ace2000 said:


> Conan - out of all those resorts, do you have any highlights you'd like to share?  What has been your favorite destinations?



We care more about location than how fancy the resort is. Which is why, apart from Boston and New York, we don't own and can't trade into Marriotts, Westins, Hyatts, Hiltons, Starwoods, and Disneys.

Our favorite locations/activities have included:

(1) walking the streets and visiting the museums of cities like New York (Hilton), Boston (Custom House), Washington D.C. (Old Town Alexandria), London (Odessa Wharf), Paris (Royal Regency), Vienna (Deutschmeister), Istanbul (Grand Hyatt), and hotel nights in Madrid, Amsterdam, Rome, Athens and St. Petersburg. 

(2) the special beauty and historical interest you find in England (Stouts Hill), Scotland (Craigendarroch and Cameron House), Italy (Il Poggio), and Crete (Candia Park), 

(3) Hawaii (Maui Lea, Lawai Beach, and Kona Hawaiian Village) and, nearer to home, St. John USVI (but we have pay rent to stay at the Westin), and 

(4) Especially, the many places we might never have seen except we reserved an exchange two years' ahead and when it came around we had to go. Like Provincetown, Martha's Vineyard, Marco Island, Key Largo, Longboat Key, Nashville, Scottsdale, Sedona, Santa Fe, Palm Springs, San Antonio, Vancouver, St. Martin, Aruba, Antigua, Belize, all those resorts in Mexico, the Canaries, Madeira, Paros, Crete again, the Algarve, the Costa del Sol, and soon to come, Majorca and Ibiza in Spain, Mannheim and Dusseldorf in Germany, Yorkshire and Lancaster in England, and Fife in Scotland.


----------



## Slinger

TUGBrian said:


> and for those that wish to see all of his reviews/locations...his map is very impressive!
> 
> http://tug2.com/timeshare-vacation-history.aspx?id=Conan



Seriously jealous!!!! 

Congrats Conan and family on a great life full of wonderful travel memories!


----------



## MuranoJo

You've done a LOT of traveling in 12 years!

I'd like to add to the rest of the comments and thank you for taking the time.  I always read the TUG reviews before we finalize any exchanges, so your input is very valuable to many of us!

I also haven't done a review on every place I've stayed, but still remember them all.  I wonder how long it's 'acceptable' to go back and do a write-up?
I even ask recipients of my gifted weeks to write me a summary so I can post it.


----------



## Laurie

Wow - congratulations and thank you!!

I'd love to view the map - but can't see that. I get a Server Error - Anyone else?


----------



## TUGBrian

map appears to be back up and running for conan


----------



## Conan

TUGBrian said:


> map appears to be back up and running for conan



Thanks Brian. It looks like the number of map pins is limited to 36, but 77 reviews are there. Unless I miscounted, the last two are probably pending review.


----------



## TUGBrian

its actually limited to 40 at the moment for loading purposes

but we are going to eliminate duplicate resorts and locations so hopefully itll show everything eventually!


----------



## Conan

Eventually when most or all of the pins are showing, will it be possible to download the map image? A screen shot would be very low-res.


----------



## happymum

Sincere thanks to all that submit reviews. They are so useful in choosing whether or not to accept an exchange! I have also been remiss in completing mine. From now on i will try and follow your excecllent example!


----------



## pedro47

Conan said:


> We've been timesharing since 2003. All our timeshare properties, apart from New York and Boston, we bought for their exchange value. So in 12 years we've stayed in 82 different places.
> 
> Inspired by the My Timeshare Vacation link, I went back and caught up on all the properties I hadn't previously reviewed.
> 
> Three are no longer in RCI and aren't available on TUG - - Hyatt Istanbul, Hyatt San Antonio, and Park 79 NYC. All the others are now done and submitted!



Thanks for sharing all you timeshare vacations and information. Kudos !!!


----------



## admiralsteve

*Conan You are my hero*

Thanks Conan


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you for taking the time to write these reviews!!! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Fern Modena

Impressive! Thanks for sharing your trips with us through your reviews!

Fern


----------



## gnipgnop

I like reading reviews from recent visits.  When I see a review written today for a visit that someone made over 2/3 years ago and their just writing about it now, I usually hop over it.  How fresh can the images still be after a few years and perhaps the resort has made some changes or refurbished.  All reviews are helpful, don't get me wrong, but just post them as soon as possible.


----------

